# Drivers



## murren mountain (Feb 24, 2013)

I installed via Windows update new drivers for the Miscrosft Wireless Comfort Keyboard 1.0A Model 1027 and the Miscrosoft Optical Mouswe Model 1008 and Microsft installed the incorrect drivers i.e. those for Intellitype Pro 8.2.

How can I obtain and install the correct drivers. I sustect that the comfort keybord that I have is no longer supported by Microsoft.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi and Welcome to TSF.

If you go into Device Manager do you have any yellow alerts against those devices ?

To ID the correct drivers, expand those devices, right click on them then click on Properties then under the Details tab - use the Property dropdown to select Hardware Ids and this will give the driver version which will be highlighted.

If you post those details for each device, we may be able to find the correct drivers.

You can try rolling back the drivers or use a restore point should it just be displaying the new drivers and check if the restored ones are the same as the current ones displayed.

What does it give as the status of the device under the General tab ?


----------



## murren mountain (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks for this reply.
There are no "Yellow"alerts as I recovered from the problem by doing a complete "system image" install from a backup-that was a little dramatic, but it corrected the problem.
From your message (thanks) I have located the driver file locations but have not yet looked at the details in the file - should I?
For the Keyboard the drivers are located at: 
C:\Wireless\Sysem32\DRIVERS\kbdclass.sys
C:\Wireless\Sysem32\DRIVERS\kbdhid.sys.sys

For the Mouse the drivers are located at:
C:\Wireless\Sysem32\DRIVERS\mouclass.sys
C:\Wireless\Sysem32\DRIVERS\mouhid.sys
C:\Wireless\Sysem32\DRIVERS\point32.sys
C:\Wireless\Sysem32\WdfColnstaller01011.dll
Many thanks


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Glad that you've managed to sort it.

As you say, restoring from a system image can be a bit drastic, but by from Start type *system* then click on System > System Protection > Restore > you can choose a restore point to before the driver updates which will take your computer back to a more recent time than perhaps the system image.

Click the box to *Show more restore points* > click on a date then on *Scan for affected programs* and it will show which will no longer be on your computer.

I'm not sure how you derived from my post to locate the driver files.

My intention was for you to go into Device Manager which you can do by from Start > type *devmgmt.msc* then press enter.

You can then expand whichever section you wish by either clicking on a boxed + sign or horizontal arrow head to the left of each section.

There you will see the installed devices - right click on its name, click on Properties and then under the Details tab use the Property dropdown to select Hardware Ids and you should have something like mine for my Logic wireless mouse - which doesn't have any updateable drivers in this case, but you'll see what I mean by the driver being highlighted.


----------



## murren mountain (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks again. This is the graphic (attached) that I discovered similar to yours. It is a pity that I did not know about "rolling back the drivers" it may have corrected my problem.

Not certain how to embed the graphic of the drivers in the message like you have done. How is that done?
Thanks

It appears that I have now found the way to post the graphics, so these are the two for the mouse & Keyboard.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Searching MS's driver site only comes up with the drivers it has downloaded for the USB keyboard and the USB mouse.

There are different ones for the PS/2 variety but if the drivers had been the incorrect ones, then they would not have installed (normally).

Follow the route in my previous post to use a Restore point, but click on *Create* instead of *Restore*

This will create a Restore point - give it a short name as a ref. and when you have completed that, use the left download button for the free version of this program which will ID if your current drivers for the keyboard and mouse are out of date SlimDrivers DriverUpdate - Update Drivers for Windows 7, XP, and Vista (Clicking on this link will take you the web site).

If it does and you opt to update and it gives you the same as MS - which don't seem to work, then you can navigate the Restore route again and select the Restore point that you have just created.

This will revert your computer back to before the installation of the updates as well as that for the driver update program.

If the current drivers are fine, then there's no need to update.


----------



## murren mountain (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks tomken15
Very interesting!. I did everything that you suggested and the process worked well. I created "restore points" at all of the relevant points. On running the downloaded SlimDrivers it did indicate that a few other activities had out of date drivers, including the Keyboard and Mouse. I just, therefore, updated new drivers for these two devices. I could see as they were being installed that the drivers were for the Intellitype Pro 8.2 version (not mine). When all had been completed they keyboard had returned to its faulty state. 

I therefore did a "Restore Point" which did not correct the problems.

I then uninstalled it and reinstalled with the original disc and received the message that there was an incompatability. So I was left with the problem. Why the various Restore Points did not work I do not know.

I could not see that I was left with any other option but to carry out a complete Sysyem Image Recovery again, and this worked and returned everything to its correct state. As it is now, thank goodness. 

I have therefore come to the conclusion that Miscrosoft have decided not to support this keyboard any longer and have identified the 8.2 Pro as the nearest equivalent and "whatever", that is the one that will be installed.

In future I will continue to watch which Updates are being presented and "hide" any for this device. Interesting that as I had installed the System Image again, and ran update I was flagged up with updates for the keyboard.
No Way.

I would still be interested if there is a way to copy the drivers out and copy them back again if needed.
Thanks


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm not sure why the restore point didn't exclude their installation as Windows auto creates a restore point prior to driver or Windows updates and creating a manual one is always handy as a "belt and braces".

When you go into Restore, tick the box to Show more restore points and then the box for Scan for affected programs.

This will tell you what programs etc will no longer be on your computer should you opt to use that restore point and should have included those driver updates.

Normally when you download drivers, you have the option to Save them and where you can then copy them onto an external media such as a 4GB USB Flash drive or DVD.

I don't know why their reinstall brought up that error but you can back up all of your drivers (hence a min 4GB capacity storage) by navigating from Start > Computer > Windows(C > Windows > System32

After you have opened System32 you will see up to 3 folders :- Drivers, DriverStore and possibly a blue DRVSTORE - don't know what this one is for because it's empty on my laptop.

Copy these 3 folders onto whichever media you opt to use and then should the onboard ones start playing up, just copy these folders back into System32 where they will overwrite the existing ones.

If you need to update any other drivers, then you can choose to repeat this procedure to keep those backed up folders current.

You could also contact Microsoft to query why they only supply these drivers now which are proving to be incompatible with their hardware.


----------



## murren mountain (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks again.
I will do this copy, and let you know if, and when, I have to use them
Thanks for all your help
Chris


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Glad to have been of help - don't forget to contact MS for some clarification.

Tom.


----------

